# Urban Myth: non irish can claim ten euros in welfare for their pets?



## chippy (6 Feb 2011)

Please i hope this is wrong.
No desrepect to non Irish People.
I have been told you can claim for a pet if you are new resident of Ireland.???????


----------



## Slaphead (6 Feb 2011)

heard of this but i heard it applies to all welfare seekers, not just non nationals. ie if you have pets you get extra for dogofood etc, also that a vet will charge you less and get the difference off the welfare.
Just something i heard at work,


----------



## chippy (6 Feb 2011)

ok cheers,i have been in the uk and they had the same system.
The Junkies had 2/3 starving dogs to gain this Welfare,also if you were an acoholic you could/can qualifie for extra benefit.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Feb 2011)

That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time! You cannot claim for pets on SW! It's up there with the urban legends of getting money for hair cuts and SW buying cars for people! Who starts these rumours?


----------



## horusd (6 Feb 2011)

Welfarite said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time! You cannot claim for pets on SW!


 
+1. Pity tho. I'd be willing to give a home to a non national and his/her rabbit hutch. Could be a great earner!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2011)

Welfarite said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time! You cannot claim for pets on SW! It's up there with the urban legends of getting money for hair cuts and SW buying cars for people! Who starts these rumours?



Hi Welarite - it is actually true. I heard it from a friend of mine whose sister was speaking to a friend of hers who was told it by a Nigerian she sat beside on a bus. 

Chippy probably heard it from the taxi driver who had just dropped him home at  2.39 am, so that is more evidence for it. 

Anyway, it's on the interenet, so it must be true.


----------



## Slaphead (6 Feb 2011)

Welfarite said:


> That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time! You cannot claim for pets on SW! It's up there with the urban legends of getting money for hair cuts and SW buying cars for people! Who starts these rumours?



i figured as much but they guy telling me was convinced but i took it with a pinch of salt


----------



## zztop (7 Feb 2011)

I know of 3 cases where non nationals got money
for cars from the HSE.The dog thing is barking mad.(I think)


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

> I know of 3 cases where non nationals got money
> for cars from the HSE


 


Another one of the great urban myths.  There was also one of about a socialisation allowance for the "new irish" to go and meet Irish people.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2011)

horusd said:


> Another one of the great urban myths.  There was also one of about a socialisation allowance for the "new irish" to go and meet Irish people.



Yes, and they are given a car to get there and a dog to keep them company.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Feb 2011)

Its not for all pets. Just for guinea pigs.


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

I'm loving this thread, it has me chuckling away on a wet, windy monday morn. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hebs (10 Feb 2011)

brendan burgess said:


> hi welarite - it is actually true. I heard it from a friend of mine whose sister was speaking to a friend of hers who was told it by a nigerian she sat beside on a bus.
> 
> Chippy probably heard it from the taxi driver who had just dropped him home at 2.39 am, so that is more evidence for it.
> 
> Anyway, it's on the interenet, so it must be true.


 
lol!!!


----------

